# Cambio de flyback



## doherty (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola electrónicos:

Una duda el flyback de mi monitor esta fallando, es que se me oscurece la pantalla y luego se pone borrosa y luego se pone en stand by y quiero cambiarle el flyback, quisiera saber cual es la manera mas segura de descargar el flyback no se si esta foto sea lo mas seguro ya que trabaja con 22000 Volts o creo que un poquito mas...

GRACIAS SE LOS AGRADESCO


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2006)

Retirala sin problemas. para cololocarla retira la ventosa hacia atrás e inserta el contaco metálico en el orificio ( a presión) luego suelta la ventosa.


----------



## farzy (Dic 30, 2006)

asi como  tienes  en tu imagen solo cruza otro desarmador *sin tocar tus dedos la parte metalica* o sea cruza dos desarmadores y se generara una pequeña chispa si es que el cinescopio esta cargado, una vez echo esto ya puedes retirarlo sin problemas. (todo esto obviamente con la tv desconectada de la red).


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

te recuerdo que el voltaje solo es un factor que no estan presiso a la hora de darte un golpe electrico presisamenete es la corriente (intensidad) la que afecta y presisamente el fly back trabaja con voltajes altos para que la corriente sea baja sacalo ccon tranquilidad haz puente en el filtro de la fuente y sacalo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 7, 2007)

Antes de comprar ese reemplazo asegurate que es eso lo que falla.

1.- Despies de descarga la pantalla con el destornillador, quita la ventosa y mira que este limpia (algunos fabricantes ponen silicona de alto voltaje, si tu residencia no es una zona extremadamente problematica quitala con un papel y dejalo limpio). Ya rapare una tele que tenia fugas por la pipeta.

2.-Cambia el condensador de 47/250 o 100uF/200 o similares del secundario de la fuente de alimentacion,.

3.- Reajusta los dos potenciometros del transformadormardor de flyback, podian estar sucios o viciados mecanicamente. Si quieres puedes marcar la posicion con un lapiz o retulador.
Hay un programa de nokia pattern para ajustar a la perfeccion la pantalla.


----------



## nelson antonio grajales (Jul 19, 2009)

hola 
amigo te sugiero que primero descargues el flyback porque tiene un alto poder de energia y te podria costar la vida .
primero coloca un cable con dos caimanes a los lados en un extremo lo colocas a masa de la pantalla que es una maya alrededor de la pantaya y el otro a un destornillador de pala  luego levantas la chupa con una pinzas y cuando veas la parte metalica de la ventoza lo tocas con el destornillador ,cuidando que tu no hagas contacto con la parte metalica y veras la chispa saltar y listo repite por seguridad luego hasle presion a la ventoza en los lados y sacala de la pantaya.
ahora desoldad dos cables que hay junto al yugo ,luego desolda el flyback en la tarjeta y listo pon el otro.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2009)

ui, a mi descargar tubos me da cosa


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 24, 2010)

yo lo descargo, por precaucion, con un resistencia en serie de 1K 10W, para no quemar nada, y ahi si, desde el chupete, hasta las masa del TRC. y listo, lo hago dos veces, y jamas tuve problemas. 
al principio, da un poco de miedo, pero la adrenalina te pide mas, al saber que tenes quizas 25Kv o mas, a 4 centimetros de la mano, por eso con mucho cuidado, a no usar relojes, pulseras, cadenitas, o cosas metalicas, que puedan acercarse al cable del chupete, o cerca del tubo en ese momento. 
sino, no te va a matar, pero te dañara un buen rato.


----------

